

Show HN: My weekend project – Manual Viable Product - miles_matthias
http://manualviableproduct.com

======
idProQuo
It's a fun idea, but why is it $20/month? I feel like I could throw this
together for free. Am I missing something?

~~~
taylor-smith
I love the idea as well but feel as though there should be some sort of free
option

~~~
miles_matthias
Thanks for the feedback.

Obviously for developers it's something you could throw together, but I'm
planning on adding more features later if there's real interest in this for
them.

The target audience right now is more towards non-developers who just want to
throw something together with as little investment as possible to
validate/iterate their idea.

~~~
prawn
I would've thought most non-developers would find a developer and ask them to
partner or quote? Or try Wufoo or Weebly or something like that.

------
cr3ative
I clicked "Sign Up", then pressed "Cancel" on the Javascript input prompt. You
cannot close the this prompt without either forcing your browser to stop
creating prompts, or by providing a valid address.

Disabling my "cancel" button is not friendly behaviour at all.

~~~
miles_matthias
Fixed it - thanks for your feedback :)

~~~
geofft
Doesn't look fixed; I just tried it a minute ago. I almost had to kill my
browser. (Frankly, I'm disappointed in my browser that it didn't detect
abusive behavior from the website.)

~~~
miles_matthias
Try Chrome - they give you an option to check a box and not allow any more
popups.

~~~
xerophtye
So does FF (normally at least)

------
znt
So how is this better than a page with an iframe form?
([http://www.wufoo.com/](http://www.wufoo.com/))

~~~
miles_matthias
No time to set up a form, just include your questions in the js call.

------
techvibe2
I just clicked on sign up and now I can't and I would close my browser.

~~~
miles_matthias
Fixed it- thanks ;)

------
tzakrajs
MVPs all the way down

~~~
ddw
Yeah, are the emails from this service sent manually?

~~~
miles_matthias
Nope, that part is automatic.

------
edmack
Ha. This is identical to most of my tech backend!

